# Geteilte IP-Adresse



## paepke (26. Nov. 2007)

Geteilte IP-Adresse

Diese IP-Adresse wird mehrfach genutzt. Um die gew�nschte Website zu erreichen, geben Sie ihre Domain anstelle der IP-Adresse in der Adresszeile des Browsers ein.

Bei Fragen oder Problemen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Server-Administrator.

powered by ISPConfig


????

Server-Administrator weis auch keinen Rat... Ich kann diese Seite nicht mehr sehen! Kaum sichere ich mal etwas an meiner Konfigurationen - schon dieses Screen

Welche Erkärungen gibt es dafür? Man muß immer die Grundkonfiguration per SSH ändern und ISPConfig meint schlauer zu sein und überschreibt diese... mit einer nichtfunktionierender domain www.mail.domain.de?

Weis nicht mehr weiter -> Freude und Lust sinkt an ISPConfig

Ist das ein BUG?


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2007)

Das ist kein Bug sondern eine Fehlermeldung die Dir mitteilt, dass für diese IP + Domain Kombination kein Web von Dir angelegt wurde.

Wähle einfach die richtige IP Adresse für die Webseite aus. Wenn Dein Server hinter einem Router steht, dann ist es die interne IP.



> Welche Erkärungen gibt es dafür? Man muß immer die Grundkonfiguration per SSH ändern und ISPConfig meint schlauer zu sein und überschreibt diese... mit einer nichtfunktionierender domain www.mail.domain.de?


1) Ändere nie die Konfig Dateien per SSH.
2) Wie wäre es wenn Du einfach:

hostname: mail
domain: domain.de

eingibst anstatt hostname www und domain mail.domain.de


----------



## paepke (26. Nov. 2007)

*Lnngsam verstehe ich*



Zitat von Till:


> hostname: mail
> domain: domain.de
> 
> eingibst anstatt hostname www und domain mail.domain.de


Könnte ich nicht auch das Feld "Host" ausblenden und in Zukunft alles über Subdomain bzw. CoDomain organisieren?

Um das ganze zu entwirren würde ich dann 
"Server: (hab ja nur ein),Host:,Create DNS:"Create DNS-MX:"
ausblenden und nur noch bei CoDomain eingeblendet lassen und auch nur dort Änderungen vornehmen.

geht das?


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2007)

> Könnte ich nicht auch das Feld "Host" ausblenden und in Zukunft alles über Subdomain bzw. CoDomain organisieren?


Nein.



> Um das ganze zu entwirren würde ich dann
> "Server: (hab ja nur ein),Host:,Create DNS:"Create DNS-MX:"
> ausblenden und nur noch bei CoDomain eingeblendet lassen und auch nur dort Änderungen vornehmen.
> 
> geht das?


Nein, Server und Host sind Pflichtfelder.


----------



## paepke (26. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Nein.
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, Server und Host sind Pflichtfelder.


Warum sind das Pflichtfelder? Wer bestimmt denn das?
Wenn es doch CoDomain gibt und es damit auch geht.
Und dann gibt es noch den DNS-Manager, der doch gefüttert wird durch CoDomain.

Was ich auch noch fraglich finde ist das Feld Weiterleitung:
verweise ich auf eine Unterverzeichnis, passiert nichts...

"subfolder" oder "/subfolder" oder "/subfolder/" oder "subfolder/"

nichts geht


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2007)

> Warum sind das Pflichtfelder? Wer bestimmt denn das?


Ich 



> Wenn es doch CoDomain gibt und es damit auch geht.


Dann ließ Dich in den Quelltext ein, dann wirst Du es verstehen. Oder aber Du glaubst einfach meiner Aussage, dass es Pflichtfelder sind.



> "subfolder" oder "/subfolder" oder "/subfolder/" oder "subfolder/"


Funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## paepke (26. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja danke für die Info - hilft mir alles prima weiter


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2007)

Also, nochmal von Vorne. Pflichtfelder bedeutet, Du darfst sie nicht weglassen, ansonsten funktioniert die Software nicht mehr. Das kann man nicht eben mal im Forum erläutern. Wenn Du mehr dazu wissen möchtest, musst Du Dir die Quelltexte ansehen, damit Du siehst warum die Software nicht mehr funktioniert, wenn Du sie weglässt.


----------

